
Show HN: Automatically upvote downvoted comments on Hacker News - robgibbons
https://github.com/robgibbons/hn_upvote
======
minimaxir
> Many useful comments on HN are downvoted without reason, or otherwise petty
> reasons. This userscript automatically upvotes any downvoted/grayed-out
> comments to counteract this phenomenon.

A script to make _arbitrary_ upvotes to counter _arbitrary_ downvotes fixes
nothing.

------
krapp
I'm not certain, but I assume HN attempts to detect bot-driven voting and that
this script might get people banned. A sequence of posts being upvoted faster
than would be humanly possible is an obvious sign that a human isn't doing the
voting. I'd be careful using this from an account you actually care about.

------
ocdtrekkie
There are definitely comments with merit that get downvoted for no reason, but
there are also a lot of comments that absolutely deserve to be downvoted. Do
you theorize that those will still be adequately penalized despite people
theoretically using your script?

